# Geigerrig Hydration Packs



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

I am new to all this mountain biking stuff so when I got started I knew I needed some kind of hydration pack but I didn't want a Camel back. I knew a little about them and how hard they are to clean, plus I know how hard it is to suck fluid while your on the rivet. I did some research and found Geigerrig. It is very similar looking to a Camel back but has a completely separate pressurized bladder for air and a separate bladder for fluid. This thing rock's. You fill the fluid bladder then insert it into the pack. Hook up the quick connect hoses, pump up the air bladder and off you go. It will spray a couple feet. I used it the other day after I crashed to wash out my wound. I know this sounds like a commercial but it is a great product. Oh yeah, when you get home you can take the bladder, turn it inside out and put it in the dishwasher. It can't get more convenient than that.

Hydration Packs with In-line water Filters and Pack Bladders by Geigerrig

gcappy
Full Tilt Fitting Oswego NY


----------



## Xcess (May 28, 2012)

Picked up one when I first saw them on theclymb, its pretty awesome. It just feels like its made of tougher stuff than my other bladders too. Ive been waiting for them to be up again so I can snatch a second one.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

They just sold out on the Clymb...had them for $50.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Picked up the 700 and 1200 cu in models for the wife and myself about a month ago at Costco and love them. So nice not to have to "suck" the water out of the hose while I'l sucking wind climbing hills at the same time.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Xcess said:


> Picked up one when I first saw them on theclymb, its pretty awesome. It just feels like its made of tougher stuff than my other bladders too. Ive been waiting for them to be up again so I can snatch a second one.


Tough is right. I crashed going up a steep hill, went backwards with the bike on top of me. Slid down the the hill about 20 feet on my pack. Not only did it save a lot of my skin but there was not a mark on it after I washed off the dirt.

Gcappy


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Just picked up one of these off of eBay for $40! There are more so you guys might check them out. I'll give my review once I try it out.


----------



## Xcess (May 28, 2012)

I've had my geigerrig bladder for about a year now, and Id give it a 5/5 stars. I use it snowboarding and biking, and its def taking its fair share of hits. Most of my bike riding this summer has been DH, so its definitely caught some good slams. Some were direct falls straight on my back from going OTB or seriously botched corners. It has taken less hits boarding, but I do recall one specific one where I caught a back edge, landed and rolled over my pack backwards and threw my legs over my head to back up on my board. The rigs are tough. This is also while they're full of water, ice cubes or in the winter - OJ and some mixtures; and had been pumped up to spray for sharing. Speaking of the non-water beverages, the bladders are also incredibly easy to clean because they can be turned inside out. Ive forgot about it before after a use and let it get all nasty inside. It can easily just be flipped inside out and be hit it with a sponge and some dish soap and easily rinsed. I own 2 other bladders and I dont think I have used them since getting the Rig.


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

Haha I'm glad to hear they are tough but I'm hoping not to have to test that aspect of them out! The pressurized bladder is the main appeal for me. I race XC and trying to suck fluids from a Camelbak while gasping for air can be pretty tough to do. It's hard to suck and breathe at the same time but hell I'm sure you guys already know that.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Flat Ark said:


> Haha I'm glad to hear they are tough but I'm hoping not to have to test that aspect of them out! The pressurized bladder is the main appeal for me. I race XC and trying to suck fluids from a Camelbak while gasping for air can be pretty tough to do. It's hard to suck and breathe at the same time but hell I'm sure you guys already know that.


I love mine for this exact reason. When I'm climbing and breathing hard, my mouth gets dried out and I don't have the capacity to breath and suck water out of a Camelback at the same time. With the Geigerrig, I can breath through my nose, bite the valve and let it spray into my mouth from the pressurized bladder. I love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## mowmonster (Sep 28, 2012)

Has anyone put a 100oz/3L Geigerrig bladder in a 100oz/3L Camelback pack? I have a new Mule that i'd rather not get rid of. The Geigerrig spray system looks sweet thou.


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

mowmonster said:


> Has anyone put a 100oz/3L Geigerrig bladder in a 100oz/3L Camelback pack? I have a new Mule that i'd rather not get rid of. The Geigerrig spray system looks sweet thou.


I think there was some information on their web site about retrofitting other packs with their hydration engine, as they call it.


----------

